# Could this be a Rooster or Hen?



## Barredrockmom (Jun 27, 2014)

I have a warranty on my new hens being hens. Problem is I think I might have a rooster. It is running up on my old dog testing it's intimidation skills. It is the cutest little what-ever and I hate to take it back knowing it might be put on the dinner table. I did not want a rooster. Now I have until the second of next month to exchange it for a hen. I have heard a crow like sound coming from the run in the am but cannot see who is doing it. It is a throaty sound and this what-ever has a husky voice. What do you think? Hen or Rooster? I just somehow lost the picture I wanted to post. I have to load the camera again up to photo shop. Dang. It is the silver one.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Can you catch a good side shot of the bird? Nothing can really be seen in that head down pose.


----------



## Barredrockmom (Jun 27, 2014)

Robin. Im pulling out my hair. I upload the picture from my camera and then cannot find it in my pictures. I put it in the same file as my other 2014 hen shots and then when I open the browser, I cannot find the pictures of the silver. I will try again.


----------



## Barredrockmom (Jun 27, 2014)

It's feet and legs are tiny, not sturdy like I would expect. It's golden buddy is real small and the silver flanks it everywhere it goes. That makes me think it might be a male.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't know for sure, maybe someone else can tell. My first instinct is to say female. Got any clue how old?


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have heard of females crowing as well... but having 3 rooster learning about crowing right now. I have noticed that the rooster that has been breeding is not crowing as much as his scrappy buddy.








notice how the saddle feather on them flow off the side. its much more hackle type feathers then then hens will have.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've had a hen crow. Even with about 15 roosters in pens with other females, this girl decided she was going to give crowing a go.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Looks like my pullet. My RIR used to tangle with my dogs all the time. Lily (German/Lab) was good natured about it and eventually it turned into play between her and Abbie (RIR). They would instigate each other. Funny to watch and something I tried in vain to get on video for 4 years. Abbie was queen of the coop and also the only one who grew spurs. Sounds like you have a little sass on your hands.


----------



## Barredrockmom (Jun 27, 2014)

Bella's Big Adventure
Bella is about 4 months old. I took her back to have the owner take a look at her. I set the box down outside his chicken yard and I had no idea he would reach in and pull her out. He opened the door and like a jet, Bella took off. Now Bella is running around a business parking lot, next to a busy intersection with two big men and one very old frantic lady chasing her. Even the yard dog gave it a go. Bella would not run into the chicken yard. Noooo. She takes off up a hill none of us can climb. Now it is a matter of surrounding her and driving her towards the chicken yard and closing the door. He has a blind lead hen and a couple of Frizzels who ran out and stay close. Finally with chairs as a wall, one big dog and one old lady, Bella walks towards a rooster crowing. She decides it is safer with her kind. 

Out of nowhere comes a mad hen. A really mad hen. This hen is blind as a bat. She pounces on Bella and runs her back into the safety of the rest of the chickens. It was hilarious. I was both relieved and frightened for her life. The owner once again gave all the hen tests. He said if you hold a hen face down and drop down a little her tail feathers should stay down. A roo's will fan up and out. Passed that test. He said her wattles are not like a young roosters and she looks with all his knowledge to be a hen. I was so relieved. She is my prettiest chicken and I would have to give her back is she was a rooster. 

Bella is now safe and has a whole new attitude. The owner said he will take her back if indeed she is a rooster at any time.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are chickens fun or what? At least she's safely ensconced back in territory she knows.

At four months I would think there would be more physical signs of being male, even Silkies have some tells when sexing at that age. Of course to see them you have to have been raising them for a few years.


----------



## crazychick22 (Jul 31, 2014)

Some hens will screach. It is called 'the egg song' they will do this (in the morning) if there is another egg in 'their' nesting box or if they feel threatened by a preditor (Some think they have babies and they will distract the preditor with this call). I cant answere your question weather it is a boy or girl because i have only had one rooster and we thought it was a hen for a while lol  hope you figure it out


----------



## crazychick22 (Jul 31, 2014)

Robin 416, i love your profile pic! What kind is it, Silky?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes. I raised them for quite awhile before getting out of the breeding business. Still got 8 oldies.


----------



## Barredrockmom (Jun 27, 2014)

Powderdog. What beautiful roosters. What breed is the silvers? 

And yes Robin. My heart hit the floor when I saw her take off. But she was more surprised than I when she did not recognize the territory. She kind of stood stunned and when she saw that big black dog walking her way she took off like a bat. You just never know what it going in in those birdie brains.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can picture it all because of the way you describe it.


----------



## GrammyJean (Aug 29, 2012)

It looks like a hen to me. /shrug


----------



## Barredrockmom (Jun 27, 2014)

OK. A hen she is. Thanks all for your experienced input.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Barred, my experience with hard feathered birds is limited compared to the others on this board. Even though I did raise Dutch, Hamburgs and d'Uccles all my focus was on the sex characteristics of the Silkies. Who knew I might need to know more about it with hard feathered birds? Obviously, not me.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

the silver birds are lavandar orpingtons from jims roost. They are of uk blood lines if im not mistaken, gorgeous birds, good personality.


----------



## Barredrockmom (Jun 27, 2014)

Oh they are just beautiful birds. I find it so miraculous how each feather is different on birds yet they fall together to make a pattern. And there must be a million feathers on a bird. I never got to study this in tech school. Mainly genetics and genealogy were for dogs and cats. But birds are amazing.


----------

